# John Morrison Discussion thread. ***NO MORE THREADS***



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Somebody PLEASE post a JoMo version of CM Punks shoot.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Morrison will get his mic cut off before he can even start shooting.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Why would he do that?


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I can't see him even trying to be honest, he'll probably go to work and leave quietly and without a fuss.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

What exactly would he say?

Pretty sure the release is agreed on by both sides. Its not like he's being randomly canned.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Yes he should, just so I can laugh at how he is stumbling over his words failing to say a complete sentence. The Diva's would come out and beat his ass and the crowd would "nananana" his ass all the way to TNA.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Hey Joey Mercury , how ya doin'


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Even if he tried, he'd stutter and panic his way through it and generally embarass himself. So yeah, why not?


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I am the Voice of the Voiceless! ... Wait ... something's wrong:hmm:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Would be cool to see if he even could pull off a "shoot". I am guessing hes not going to burn any bridges though b/c I do beleive the "release" is mutual.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

He should just come out wearing a TNA T-Shirt under his long coat. See how quick the production truck can blurr it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I'd laugh if that happened tonight.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

He doesn't have the mic skills to be capable of shooting. It would just bury him even more if he attempted.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I'm very sure that in the WWE contracts, has an agreement about shooting. worker who does shoot on TV will get sue for shitload of money.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



Romanista said:


> I'm very sure that in the WWE contracts, has an agreement about shooting. worker who does shoot on TV will get sue for shitload of money.


Morrison lives at the palace of wisdom. He has plenty of money to throw away on a little lawsuit.

:seriousface:


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

That would be so funny hahaha


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

There's a "That's right, I'm a Melina guy! You know who else was a Melina guy...?" joke to be made, but I'm waaaay too classy to make it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



TankOfRate said:


> There's a "That's right, I'm a Melina guy! You know who else was a Melina guy...?" joke to be made, but I'm waaaay too classy to make it.


:lmao


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

That's like letting an 8yr old scream to you...


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Morrison's Shoot:

Today, as The Shaman of Sexy reaches his peak, I just want to say one thing: The Palace of Wisdom is closing. That's right, closing. See, WWE has taken away so much from me in these last few years. I've become the Marty Jannetty to Miz's Shawn Michaels. They took away Melina. They took away Kozlov. They took away... Chris goddamn Masters. They've took away everything, so now I'm taking something away from them. I'm taking the Monday Night Delight, The Shaman of Sexy, away from the WWE. No more abuse. No more jobbing to overweight hounds. I'm out of here. The rest of the WWE brass can kiss my ass. 

Wont happen, but still.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



TankOfRate said:


> There's a "That's right, I'm a Melina guy! You know who else was a Melina guy...?" joke to be made, but I'm waaaay too classy to make it.


Sorry to quote again, but can someone PLEASE post what the Morrison would say in the shoot under the CM Punk shoot template (similar to what's in my sig)?

Please!? I need a good laugh out of this.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



blazegod99 said:


> Morrison's Shoot:
> 
> Today **smirk**, as The Shaman of Sexy reaches his peak, I just want to say one thing **awkward pause**: The Palace of Wisdom is closing. That's right **smirk**, closing. See, WWE **voice breaks** has taken away so much from me in these last few years. I've become the Marty Jannetty to Miz's Shawn Michaels. They took away **looks around for teleprompter** Melina. They took away Kozlov. They took away... Chris goddamn Masters. **starts projecting voice for some reason** They've took away everything, so now I'm taking something away from them **smirk**. I'm taking the Monday Night Delight, The Shaman of Sexy, away from the WWE. No more abuse. **botches something** No more jobbing **emphasizes "to" for some reason** to overweight hounds. I'm out of here **smirk**. The rest **awkward pause** of the WWE brass can kiss **awkward pause** my ass **puts glasses on to show he has ~charisma~**. **does a backflip* *smirk**
> 
> Wont happen, but still.


NOW it's accurate.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

*should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

you forget that Morrison can't talk...


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



TankOfRate said:


> NOW it's accurate.


Yes indeed it is. Dont forget to add that after the promo he puts his sunglasses on a kid, walks up the ramp, and does his slow mo shit lol.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



MartinFromMars said:


> He doesn't have the mic skills to be capable of shooting. It would just bury him even more if he attempted.


Surely shooting is one of the easier promo styles, as you just have to say what you think?


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I would do the entire Morrison version of CM Punk's shoot but I don't have time right now so I'll leave you with this:

"I’ve been the best since day one when I walked into this company. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because, Melina saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Melina guy! You know who else was a Melina guy? Batista! And he split just like I’m splitting. But the biggest difference between me and Batista is that I’m going to leave with Mr. Mcmahon's Lunch."


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



blazegod99 said:


> Morrison's Shoot:
> 
> Today, as The Shaman of Sexy reaches his peak, I just want to say one thing: The Palace of Wisdom is closing. That's right, closing. See, WWE has taken away so much from me in these last few years. I've become the Marty Jannetty to Miz's Shawn Michaels. They took away Melina. They took away Kozlov. They took away... Chris goddamn Masters. They've took away everything, so now I'm taking something away from them. I'm taking the Monday Night Delight, The Shaman of Sexy, away from the WWE. No more abuse. No more jobbing to overweight hounds. I'm out of here. The rest of the WWE brass can kiss my ass.
> 
> Wont happen, but still.


I would love this promo as it would really elevate Morrison


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

no


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

it would be so awful and awkward that people would just laugh him out of the building. also Brodus would shoot on him and show everyone the weak pussy JoMo is inrl.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Not going to happen Morrison love the WWE


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Morrison could, but he's crap on the mic. 

Like... if a promo was a stick of butter... and Morrison had a chefs knife... he still couldn't cut that promo.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



Terry Gyimah said:


> I would love this promo as it would really elevate Morrison


It would be great if he delivered it right, but too late now right? Unless he raises his stock, leaves and returns down the line at Royal Rumble


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

If it was a ligit shoot like JoMo just randomly grabbed a mic and started to rant it would go like this

"If I'm going out. There is (mic feedback)...." Security grabs him and he is shown the door then blacklisted from 90% of the industry.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Kevin Dunn: "Morrison, we're giving you five minutes of free promo time. Let all your anger with this company, with us idiots in power, let it all go right there on-screen."
Morrison: "Anger, huh? I can do anger."

*LATER THAT NIGHT*
Morrison: *smiles awkwardly on Titantron*


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

No, JoMo shouldn't shoot on WWE. He also shouldn't no sell the squash. 

Apparently he is over WWE as much if not more than they are apathetic to him (as much as I wish they would have given him a hard sell to stay). Bitching about them will do nothing as neither party wants to follow up with anything. Ironic in that if WWE followed through with Morrison's upward trajectory earlier in his career (like when he was arguably SD!'s #2 face), they wouldn't be in this position now.

If he no sells the squash (if he's even involved), that is disrespectful to Brodus Clay, who had nothing to do with his leaving. Plus, it makes him look like a brat to companies looking to pick him up for a run.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I dont know why Morrison would do that. It's not like WWE is kicking him out the door, he wants to leave. They've probably offered him a contract but Morrison doesnt want it. He was the one who agreed to an extension through November so signs point to WWE wanting him to stay. 

Morrison doing something like that would close any other opportunity of him returning, something I think is open for him to do whenever in the future. He would be stupid to do it, and he wont.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



Volantredx said:


> If it was a ligit shoot like JoMo just randomly grabbed a mic and started to rant it would go like this
> 
> "If I'm going out. There is (mic feedback)...." Security grabs him and he is shown the door then blacklisted from 90% of the industry.





Mister Hands said:


> Kevin Dunn: "Morrison, we're giving you five minutes of free promo time. Let all your anger with this company, with us idiots in power, let it all go right there on-screen."
> Morrison: "Anger, huh? I can do anger."
> 
> *LATER THAT NIGHT*
> Morrison: *smiles awkwardly on Titantron*


Holy FUCK. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Alright, I'll give it a shot. I can't guarantee it'll be funny, since I'm not very good with this kinda stuff normally, but here we go:

(Morrison sits down at the top of the ramp as Miz has just cut a promo)

Miz, while you stand there, hopefully as goofy-faced looking as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. I want you to digest this, because before I get future endeavored in a couple of days, I have a lot I wanna get off my chest. 

I don’t hate you, Miz. I despise you. I despise more than every other person in the back. I especially detest… this idea… that you’re the Shawn Michaels between us… because you’re not. I’m the Shawn Michaels. I’m the best Shawn Michaels in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am, and that’s squinting your eyes. You’re as good squinting your eyes as Shawn Michaels was. I don’t know if you’re as good as Kelly Kelly though… she’s a pretty good eye squinter… always was and still is. 

Oops… I’m breaking the fourth wall. 

[Morrison waves to the camera.] 

I am the best… Shawn Michaels… in the world. I’ve been the best ever since Day One when I walked into this company, and I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because, Melina saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Melina guy! You know who else was a Melina guy? Batista! And he split just like I’m splitting. But the biggest difference between me and Batista is I've still got that hot ass.

I’ve read off of so many teleprompters that it’s finally dawned on me that they’re just that. They prompt you on what to tell. The only thing I tell is truth, and the fact that day in and day out, for almost nine years, I’ve proved to everybody in the world that I am the best on this microphone, in that ring, and even on commentary, just like Shawn Micahels, only better. Nobody can touch me! And yet, no matter how many times I prove it, I’m not on your lovely little collectors’ cups, I’m not on the cover of the program, I’m barely promoted, I don’t get to be in movies, I’m not on any crappy show on the USA Network, I’m not on the poster of WrestleMania, I’m not on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. I’m not on Conan O’Brian, I’m not on Jimmy Fallon, but the fact of the matter is I should be, and trust me, this isn’t sour grapes, but the fact that “Mike” was in the main event of WrestleMania this year and I was playing second-fiddle to Trish Stratus and Snookie makes me sick!

Oh hey, let me get something straight, those of you who are cheering me right now… you are just as big a part of me leaving as anyone else, because you stop cheering me after I open my mouth, you’re the ones that falsely say I suck on the mic and awkwardly pause on the internet, but then also you claim I'm one of the best in ring workers in the company, and that two-faced bullshit makes me sick!

I’m leaving to go back to the Palace of Wisdom on November 30th, and who knows, maybe I’ll throw a big party… maybe I’ll start talks with Total Non-stop Action… [Morrison waves to the cameras] hey, Eric Bischoff, remember me? I'd like to be your bitch again for a while. 

The reason I’m leaving is you people because after I’m gone you’re still going to pour money into this company — I’m just a spoke on the wheel — the wheel’s gonna keep turning. And I understand that… talentless flunks like Miz will keep prospering… he's only a star when he could be a mega-star… you know why he’s not a mega-star? It’s because he surrounds himself with just as goofy looking, [censored] suck-ups like Alex Riley, who’s gonna tell him he's indeed awesome, and I’d like to think that maybe this company will be better if Miz is future endeavored , but the fact is this company still will push guys like the roided up Mason Ryan, and the in-ring incompetent Wade Barrett, and the rest of his in-ring talentless junkies because they have big muscles or can talk better than most everyone else in the company!

Let me tell you a personal story about Miz. You know we do this whole bully campaign…

(Microphone is cut off.)


(Don't know when Morrison actually signed with the company, so yeah, the amount of years might be off...)


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



EBboy™ said:


> Alright, I'll give it a shot. I can't guarantee it'll be funny, since I'm not very good with this kinda stuff normally, but here we go:
> 
> (Morrison sits down at the top of the ramp as Miz has just cut a promo)
> 
> ...


I want to shack up with this post and someday abort its babies.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I’m leaving with my parkour stuff on November 28th. And hell, who knows, maybe I’ll jump around on So You Think You Can Dance?. Maybe…I’ll go on X-Factor.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Brodus Clay, while you lay there, hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can be, I want you to listen to me. 

I want you to digest this because before I leave in 3 minutes with your lunch, you won't like that fatboy. I have a lot of things I want to get off my chiseled chest. 

I don’t hate you, Brodus. I don’t even dislike you. I do like you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most people in the back. 

I hate this idea that you have the best abs. Because you don't, you're fat. I have the best abs. I have the best abs in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s sucking Vince McMahon's cock. 

You’re as good at sucking Vince McMahon’s cock as Melina was. I don’t know if you’re as good as Mike Mizanin though. He’s a pretty good cock sucker. Always was and still is. 

Whoops! I’m breaking the fourth wall! (Morrison flexes his abs at the camera) 

I have the best abs int he world. 

I’ve had the best abs since day one when I walked into this company. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because Tough Enough saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Tough Enough guy. You know who else was a Tough Enough guy? Maven Huffman. And he split to sell purses on HSN just like I’m splitting. But the biggest difference between me and Maven is I’m going to leave with your lunch. 

I’ve grabbed so many of Vincent K. McMahon’s brass lunches that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost six years, I have proved to everybody I have the best abs in the world that I am the best at parkour, doing flips, even in attracting the homosexual demagraphic! Nobody can touch me! 

And yet no matter how many times I prove it, I’m not on your lovely little collector cups. I’m not on the cover of the program. I’m barely promoted. I don't get to be in movies. I’m certainly not on any crappy show on the USA Network. I’m not on the poster of WrestleMania. I’m not on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. I’m not on Conan O’Brian. I’m not on Jimmy Fallon. But the fact of the matter is, I should be. All I have is a Jomosapien T-Shirt.

This isn’t sour grapes. But the fact that Miz is in the main event at WrestleMania next year and I’m not makes me sick! 

Oh hey, let me get something straight. Those of you who are cheering me right now, you are just as big a part of me leaving as anything else. Because you’re the ones who are sipping on those collector cups right now. You’re the ones that buy those programs that my face isn’t on the cover of. And then at five in the morning at the airport, you try to shove it in my face and get an autograph and try to sell it on Ebay because you’re too lazy to go get a real job. 

I’m leaving with your lunch on Noember 28th. And hell, who knows, maybe I’ll go defend it in Total Nonstop Action. Maybe…I’ll go back to Melina. 

(Morrison looks at the camera and flexes) 

Hey, P. Smith, how you doing? 

The reason I’m leaving is you people. Because after I’m gone, you’re still going to pour money into this company. I’m just a spoke on the wheel. The wheel is going to keep turning and I understand that. Vince McMahon is going to make money despite himself. He’s a millionaire who should be a billionaire. You know why he’s not a billionaire? Because he surrounds himself with asshole, chick stealing, roided up jerks, like Dave Batista, who’s going to tell him everything he wants to hear, and I’d like to think that maybe this company will better after Vince McMahon is dead. But the fact is, it’s going to be taken over by his idiotic daughter and his doofus son-in-law and the rest of his stupid family. 

Let me tell you a personal story about Vince McMahon alright. We do this whole bully campaign well once Vince participated in a threesome with Mike Knox and Me-

(Mic cut off.)


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

good one EBboy


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



EBboy™ said:


> Alright, I'll give it a shot. I can't guarantee it'll be funny, since I'm not very good with this kinda stuff normally, but here we go:
> 
> (Morrison sits down at the top of the ramp as Miz has just cut a promo)
> 
> ...


i like morrison but :lmao

that one with batista is awesome :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

It would be awesome, but would not happen. Mic would get cut. Would be awesome if he no sold though!


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

No because it'd be cut off before he said a word.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

He doesn't have guts to do it otherwise he would have done something about Batista and Knox.


----------



## Knockouts own Diva (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

No that would be a very bad call if he did that, no need to burn any bridges yet. But I do agree with him if he felt that way, I mean this guy is a great talent and if pushed right and left to talk without dumb NBC writers writing his promos he could do very well. 2003 proves this when he was Bischoff’s lackey. His OVW work also proves this.

In the end I think he will be better off just going to TNA and being used right, I’ve been a wrestling fan for 25 years and I have seen this go down before via the bubble of a company going blast in the night. I see this with the WWE product and roster at the moment. Too many guys and gals are leaving or wanting to leave WWE for TNA or other work. This is a problem for WWE that must be fixed. WCW 1999 - 2000 comes to mind when I think of the current overall WWE product.


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

He might as well; this is his last chance to make great television on WWE


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



EBboy™ said:


> Alright, I'll give it a shot. I can't guarantee it'll be funny, since I'm not very good with this kinda stuff normally, but here we go:
> 
> (Morrison sits down at the top of the ramp as Miz has just cut a promo)
> 
> ...


I was going to do something like this... then I read yours and knew I wouldn't match the quality here. Well done. Well fucking done.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

MORRISON SHOOTS ON THE WWE






:lmao

Oh man, seriously, the thought of John Morrison "shooting" is hilarious. The thought of John Morrison expressing any form of emotion or gravitas while holding a microphone or being able to say his own name without cringe-inducing awkward facial tics and stutters is hilarious.

The best part is that, even if he tried to do such a thing, Brodus Clay would just legit overpower him physically and verbally anyway.










Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out as you backflip through it for no reason.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

OK, so the dude that sits in the corner while his girl gets nailed by half the roster is suddenly going to gather the personal strength to blast WWE on his last day? The only question tonight is does the Clay squash over Morrison last longer then 3 min.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I just read some funny posts on here, good stuff.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Prepare to meet your maker...










Clay's gonna kill you, Clay's gonna kill you, Clay's gonna kill you


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

He shouldn't burn any bridges, If i was him leave quietly on good terms, Spend a year in TNA, ROH or what ever to improve his abilities show them this is what happens when u let me do my thing then u never know, He may get a better run the next time round in WWE.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Only if he means it, otherwise it'll just sound as forced and wooden as everything else he says. I'd actually like to hear what he sounds like when he's not reading from a script.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Yeah,something along this lines:
"I'm so sorry WWE universe(with cracking voice)I have to admit that I was wrong and you people
were right from the beginning(voice cracks yet again),I was shit all along(smiles in no particular direction) and I'm a spineless bitch that doesn't care(puts sunglasses on)
that his girlfriend probably gets(and yet again) banged right at this moment(smiles awkwardly),so I hope I'll satisfy you all by just shutting up and getting the hell(voice crack+cough trying to show that he is sick but failing) outta here as(puts the mic away before he is even finished) fast as possible,bye."

Please WWE make it happen I want one last laugh at JoMo.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

guy couldent put his girl in place you think he would be capable to do something like that no hate to the guy at all but rly he is to much of a "pushover" to do anythin even if he wanted


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

He should just do a backflip off of the ringside barricade, landing directly on his face. That would be a suitable exit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cena enough*



KingCrash said:


> OK, so the dude that sits in the corner while his girl gets nailed by half the roster is suddenly going to gather the personal strength to blast WWE on his last day? The only question tonight is does the Clay squash over Morrison last longer then 3 min.


yeah that's how i see it aswell. Morrisons gonna get raped tonight and im going to enjoy it ! Any chance of hearing nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey hey hey, goodbye


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Of course he shouldn't, what a ridiculous idea. Stay classy Morrison, go out with pride and hopefully I'll see you in WWE again.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Hopefully he gets destroyed by Brodus Clay and then never returns to the WWE. I would be a very happy camper.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Even a shoot from him would be incredibly boring.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

he should, but jomo is not that sort of character, plus his mic skills suck.
i'd love to see him try, just for the train-wreck comedy though


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

YES. DO IT! SAVE THE JOMOSAPIENS!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I think Morrison's lack of a strong voice will make him look bad. So it's not worth trying.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

FUCK the WWE.

Short, sweet and simple.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

Seriously, if after all the years he's spent with the company, they're going to send him off with a squash match, he really should. They're essentially casting him in a televised "fuck you" to his character. I hate when the WWE takes a guy, chews him up, and then spits him out.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



adrian_zombo said:


> He should just do a backflip off of the ringside barricade, landing directly on his face. That would be a suitable exit.


this repulses me

hopefully tna fans do not treat mr morrison like this


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*

I think Morrison is a professional and he's not going to burn any bridges, especially heading to TNA he doesn't want to come in with a bad rap. He's known that this was coming for a while, and he's still gone out and had amazing matches. I think today is just going to be another day, he'll put it past him, and move on


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



iRox420 said:


> I think Morrison is a professional and he's not going to burn any bridges, especially heading to TNA he doesn't want to come in with a bad rap. He's known that this was coming for a while, and he's still gone out and had amazing matches. I think today is just going to be another day, he'll put it past him, and move on


Unfortunately, you know the WWE. They'll probably make it a handicap match of Brodus Clay and Vickie Guerrero, have Vickie pin him again (how that ever made sense from a booking decision, idk), and have him taken out on a stretcher but without even the decency to show it on tv.

Morrison is a complete professional. WWE is a bunch of children


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Greatest moment in Morrison's career:


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Morrison vs Miz. Last match


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The dirt sheets get it wrong yet again


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

hope that this goes well if it is his last match
wwe should try to at-least give him a respectful match after misusing him

nvm literally as i typed this miz comes out attacking his leg with some bat thing

wtf wwe


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

It could've been a lot, lot worse. I'll give WWE that. It could've been a lot lot more worse.


And for you retarded Morrison haters who are going to join this thread (you know you will), is your life so boring that you literally have nothing better to do than to insult some guy who no longer has a job, and was loyal to his company for the better half of a decade?


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: should Morrison grab the mic and start shooting on WWE?*



irishboy109 said:


> Unfortunately, you know the WWE. They'll probably make it a handicap match of Brodus Clay and Vickie Guerrero, have Vickie pin him again (how that ever made sense from a booking decision, idk), and have him taken out on a stretcher but without even the decency to show it on tv.
> 
> Morrison is a complete professional. WWE is a bunch of children


agreed he did his best and acted very professional


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Lauranitis came out to give Morrison a new contract


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

wow why do people hate this guy so much. Is it because he's face, not so good on the mic "well anybody would be crap on the mic IF givin crap to work with" Even the rock would suck on the mic if givin crappy script. 

He's not the best wrestler but he doesn't deserve no where near any of the hate he gets from the so called people who do it because its cool


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Nananana Nananana

Hey Hey Hey

Goodbye


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

There goes a talented wrestler, I guess you could be the most horrible wrestler in wrestling, and get pushed as long as you can use a Mic.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

What was the point in Johnny Ace walking out to stare at Morrison for a second then walk back?

He had some hard ass look on his face like he just stole on someone then stared them down as if to say, "yeah, now what?". Is Johnny Ace's brain so gone that he thinks Morrison was actually hurt during the match? fpalm




Xile44 said:


> There goes a talented wrestler, I guess you could be the most horrible wrestler in wrestling, and get pushed as long as you can use a Mic.


Yep. All you need to be is good on the mic, and just average in the ring. . .that's it. Top notch in-ring skills aren't WWE's top priority at all. It's mic work/looks.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be laughing if Morrison stayed instead of leaving wwe lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> There goes a talented wrestler, I guess you could be the most horrible wrestler in wrestling, and get pushed as long as you can use a Mic.


Just the way it should be.

So long Morrison.  And don't you *EVER* come back.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel like a black guy that just got told he's not the father on Maury.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just the way it should be.
> 
> So long Morrison.  And don't you *EVER* come back.


Do you have nothing better to do with your life? Seriously, is your life so sad that you have to go trash someone who, and you can't argue otherwise without having your head so far up your ass that that you think Hogan should be the next WWE champ, despite being humiliated by his company for almost a year, not once acted anything but professional?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just the way it should be.
> 
> So long Morrison.  And don't you *EVER* come back.


pyro's having a party in his pants with him, himself, and melina. have fun!



and while Morrison has the freedom of doing whatever he wants now, with a lot of money, and a whole bunch of opprutunities arising, Alex Riley remains at the bottom of the wwe flagpole


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Do you have nothing better to do with your life? Seriously, is your life so sad that you have to go trash someone who, and you can't argue otherwise without having your head so far up your ass that that you think Hogan should be the next WWE champ, despite being humiliated by his company for almost a year, not once acted anything but professional?


let the haters hate dude. seriously. everyones entitled to opinions. but gl to Morrison in his future endeavors. i may hate his ass with a passion for showing attitude to my little bro asking for an autograph, but what can you do lol.

you never know, it might be for the better


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just the way it should be.
> 
> So long Morrison.  And don't you *EVER* come back.


Wrestling has never been the top priority To Vince, some would rather watch an hour long Soap Opera than some entertaining in ring action, don't get me wrong, being able to work the stick is a plus, but being a turd in the ring is not. I still think if Morrison turned Heel his Mic Skills would not be as bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, whatever.



irishboy109 said:


> Do you have nothing better to do with your life? Seriously, is your life so sad that you have to go trash someone who, and you can't argue otherwise without having your head so far up your ass that that you think Hogan should be the next WWE champ, despite being humiliated by his company for almost a year, not once acted anything but professional?


Didn't know it was considered professional to be an asshole to the most popular women's champion in history because your whore girlfriend didn't get her spot at Mania.

Besides, who cares if he's professional? He was fucking HORRIBLE at his job. Imagine if you or I were managing the space shuttle for Nasa. We would fuck it up royally and do unbelievable amounts of damage. The equivalent of that for John Morrison is he happened to be a WWE superstar.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

TheMessenger921 said:


> let the haters hate dude. seriously. everyones entitled to opinions. *but gl to Morrison in his future endeavors.*


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh, Pro wrestlers entertain. Nobody's life depends on it, unless they mess up. And by that statement, he's done far, far less damage than Owen Hart, for instance. even HHH has injured people more than Morrison has.

And what isn't professional about showing up, every single time, never once sandbagging (gee, didn't Cena do that at Mania?), never once clearly being lazy or disinterested in performing, etc?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

They had to make Miz the one to defeat Morrison in his last match to show once and for all that Jomo was the Marty Jannetty of their team

Miz is the awesome one


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Na na na na, na na na na, hey, hey, hey, goodbye!

I wish the best for John Morrison, but I'm happy I don't have to see him on WWE television anymore.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope he does well wherever he goes, but i admit his send off was kind of silly. Especially the over the top leg beating deal, a post match beat down & stretcher roll out would have done.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> I'll be laughing if Morrison stayed instead of leaving wwe lol


can you explain why you dislike him
i tried responding to your post in the other topic but the thread was locked


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good-bye John Morrison. You are a great wrestler but due to your lack of mic skills, you will never get far into the company. Also, please let Melina bitch at someone else and not yourself. She's only holding you back. It was only fitting that you had your former tag team partner The Miz send you off packing with Laurinitis looking over you. Good luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

[delete post]


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a big fan of Morrison and I wish him luck. I am glad Miz beat him instead of whack ass brodus clay.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I thought when Miz attacked his leg that would be it, didn't know they'd also have him 'knock him out' aswell :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope he finds success in TNA.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Guess that's that for Jomo. Well, I've never been a Morrison fan but I don't hate him either so I guess I'll just wish him luck in TNA or where ever he decides to go.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

C-Ya Later, Little Johnny!

And remember : 

Crap is Crap.

And Tonight, Crap just got GOT! 


Have fun in Hell(TNA), Morrison.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> C-Ya Later, Little Johnny!
> 
> And remember :
> 
> ...


Wasn't your favorite, Truth, in TNA? And wasn't he "world champion" in TNA? If crap belongs in TNA (as you inferred), isn't your stroke victim Truth crap?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Even TNA expects to use him in X-Division, not the world title picture :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Even TNA expects to use him in X-Division, not the world title picture :lmao


Morrison belongs in the X-Division. That's where he will shine. He wouldn't fit TNA's world title picture.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Wasn't your favorite, Truth, in TNA? And wasn't he "world champion" in TNA? If crap belongs in TNA (as you inferred), isn't your stroke victim Truth crap?


No. Actually, I was saying that JoMo was CRAP. Please pay attention! 

TNA is HELL(not Crap). 


R-Truth(or rather K-Krush or whatever the fuck he was called then) made the best of the situation there but jumped to the WWE when he got the chance to...


Maybe JoMo does the same but he MUST learn how to work the mic....if he doesn't, he'll remain there doing his parkour stuff in the X-Division for the rest of his career.






HHH is the GOAT said:


> They had to make Miz the one to defeat Morrison in his last match to show once and for all that Jomo was the Marty Jannetty of their team
> 
> Miz is the awesome one


Miz is going to get GOT.....in about 30 days. 



(god...Ron, you are such a....a...Little Jimmy! fpalm )


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

John Morrison got out in a normal way, no bridges burned, if he coming to TNA, lets see what he got.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Just realized something....


If R-Truth hadn't gotten his ass caught smoking weed, you think it would've been HIM who took out JoMo instead of the Miz?


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

Morrison was just never givin a fair shake. When he did in ecw he was great. Morrison is way better than Zach Ryder, I will never get bandwagon fans


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> Morrison was just never givin a fair shake. When he did in ecw he was great. Morrison is way better than Zach Ryder, I will never get bandwagon fans


John Morrison in his ECW days was cool, but then his mic flaws killed him and he lost his push.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Morrison's laying in the hospital right now with a broken frickin neck and a broken frigin leg. I really hope the gutlless scumbag ''mr i gotta hit people from behind because im to gutlless to face them'' The miz. In talking a kayfab of course


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm gonna miss Morrison.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm glad he got put out properly, was the match any good?


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

He died as he lived. Putting over less talented wrestlers.

I'll miss you Johnny.

Hell, if you go to TNA I might start watching it again, and if you go to Japan (which would be a much better bet, IMO) you'll do well there.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i gotta ba fair to morrison here. i dont think he got treated fairly in wwe. could he have been world champion ? idk but obviously his biggest flaw was his mic skills but i think its partially wwe's fault for not trying to hide his weaknesses...

i mean randy orton and jeff hardy both have poor mic skills yet wwe booked their characters in a way to cover their poor mic skills and show their strengths. i think wwe could have done the same for morrison and it would have turned out a whole lot differently then it has .

hating on morrison now is just the " it " thing to do because wwe has booked him so poorly for the last several months. there was a time in 2009 when morrison was in world championship matches on smackdown vs jeff hardy and chris jericho and a lot of ppl here wanted morrison to be champ ! 

wwe just lost faith in the guy or because of some backstage politics who knows but morrison is a lot better than the way he has been treated by the wwe especially the last few months . anybody who doesnt think morrison could have been a main eventer go back and watch him in ecw in 2007 when he was champ and he was a heel ...


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Carcass said:


> Greatest moment in Morrison's career:


ECW champion, tag champ multiple times, IC champ multiple times, part of one of the most successful teams of the brand split era (MNM), many good matches, his own T-shirt and DVD, ended Jericho's career kayfabe. A very good career outside of the last few months.

Hopefully Morrison goes to TNA as the X Division could use more depth and his style's perfect for it. He could also main event there with a good build. I don't get all the hate either...


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao @ the calls of bandwagon hate, how hurt can you get.



snuggiedawg said:


> Morrison was just never givin a fair shake. When he did in ecw he was great. Morrison is way better than Zach Ryder, I will never get bandwagon fans


- With Joey Mercury won the WWE tag team titles in their first match on Smackdown.
- Less then a month after spliting from Mercury, he won the IC title.
- After teaming with Kenny Dykstra for months on RAW & Heat, he won the ECW title.
- With THE Miz won the WWE tag team title a month after returning from suspension.
- Defeated former WWE champion Sheamus twice.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Would have like to see brodus or a real heel take him out of WWE instead of Mr. I need to trim my nose hair Miz. At least in 30 days R Truth will come yell at all these damn pigeons and feud with miz keping him out of anything too important that he will screw up.(Shudders at remembering Miz/Cena @ WM....such a bad match)

JoMo will fit better in TNA than the direction WWE chose to take him. With Johnny Nitro in TNA we could see MNM back together soon or a great feud between the two maybe for the X diviion belt. 

Anything will be better than being a jobber every week id say tho, so even a feud with garret bischoff would be ok.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I remember watching his matches stoned as hell with my best friend at his house. Man that feels like a lifetime ago i miss Andrew its a shame
where no longer friends just like its a shame Morrison has left wwe i hope he doesn't become a drug addict now his ''friends with the hardy's and angle''


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck TNA, Jomo is better off in Japan or Mexico. Why waste his talent being in the floundering X-Division?


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> uh, Pro wrestlers entertain. Nobody's life depends on it, unless they mess up. And by that statement, he's done far, far less damage than Owen Hart, for instance. * even HHH has injured people more than Morrison has.*
> 
> And what isn't professional about showing up, every single time, never once sandbagging (gee, didn't Cena do that at Mania?), never once clearly being lazy or disinterested in performing, etc?


DA fuck??


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> John Morrison got out in a normal way, no bridges burned, if he coming to TNA, lets see what he got.


LOL yeah! like we can see Marty Jannetty appears at WWE show as a part-time jobber.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

snuggiedawg said:


> Morrison was just never givin a fair shake. When he did in ecw he was great. Morrison is way better than *Zach Ryder*, I will never get bandwagon fans


Who's he? You surely can't be talking about the Woo Woo Woo Kid *Zack* Ryder? Morrison wishes he could get himself over half as much as Ryder has done, and he had much less help along the way than JoMo. Ryder got himself over on his own, he didn't get WWE Title matches, ECW Championship reigns and memorable spots in Rumble/Chamber matches.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

It's funny that Johnny Ace can buries people just by looking at.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Who says he'll be in The X Division? I know his style is suited for that division but so is RVD's. I think and hope Jomo will go straight to the main event. Tell me Morrison/Hardy wouldn't be amazing? Or Morrison/Styles, Morrison/RVD, Morrison/Aries etc? He's got a ton of awesome matches waiting to happen. 

He's in his prime right now, WWE were very stupid to let him go. I guess they're more focused on talentless hacks like The Miz.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sadly The Miz didn't said "im sorry i love you" before the skull crushing


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just the way it should be.
> 
> So long Morrison.  *And don't you EVER come back.*


I'm pretty sure he will be back at some point tbh.

His sendoff was at least done properly. He wasnt made to look bad either since he took the beat down from behind and still got some offense in the match. Has Morrison actually said he would be up for going to TNA? Or have TNA just expressed interest?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

bme said:


> :lmao @ the calls of bandwagon hate, how hurt can you get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

P.Smith said:


> Fixed


He wasn't buried after his first WWE tag team reign, ECW title reign and after him & Miz split up.

Winning a championship in a months span twice isn't being buried.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

bme said:


> He wasn't buried after his first WWE tag team reign, ECW title reign and after him & Miz split up.
> 
> Winning a championship in a months span twice isn't being buried.


I agree, I was just trying to make a point.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Good riddance.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I was shocked at how strong they made him look. I don't believe WWE is done with him at all, not for a second.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kirk angel said:


> DA fuck??


just youtube HHH kills someone. it's the most obvious moment, but the guy taking that move did suffer some pretty major neck injuries


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It really does what types of people some of you are, celebrating that a man now does not have a job. A little sad really, but what can I do about it. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?

This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.

I started coming here because I thought (from reading other threads on here) that it would be better than somewhere like 411 where people are too big of pussies to stand behind their posts and instead hide behind anonymity. I guess the anonymity factor isn't much less here, because you're spouting a lot of stupid bullshit.

I bet 95%+ of you were creaming in your pants for Morrison after his kick-ass spot at Royal Rumble 2011. But now it's the in-style thing to shit all over John Hennigan like he's not even human? Wow, you conformist morons are just as bad as the prepubescent children and mouth-breathers who cheer for Cena just because they're told to. Yeah, the faces and heels are different in the IWC, but you sure as hell do go along with what everyone else thinks. I'd say maybe 1/30 posts I read pissing all over Morrison actually even include a reason (even a bad reason) for the hatred.

Shut the hell up about the guy's personal life. Ever met him? Didn't think so. Have any concept of adult intimate relationships? Didn't think so.

Why are you all wet for Brodus Clay? He hasn't done shit, except for debut to no reaction at all and stagnate on Superstars. Do you even care about ability? Morrison blows this guy out of the water in every aspect. Do you guys have hard-ons for big guys or something? At least Vince's hard-on is for big muscular guys. Maybe you can relate better to obese, ugly guys?

John Morrison was one of the veterans. He'd been with the WWE longer than almost anyone on the current roster. He gave us a shit ton of great matches, spots, memorable moments over the years, and this is the thanks he gets for it? Can you even remember anything before 3 months ago? If this thread is indicative of the average fan, I can't imagine why any wrestler would have a passion for this. Read what you're typing before you hit 'Reply.'


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

^ hey man, I'm a Morrison fan and I agree about the haters, but I dot agree about Brodus Clay. Brodus is the future of big men. He's surprisingly agile, and the difference between him and huge guys like Ryan and Zeke is that Clay has charisma and mic skills. He can damn well talk and draw heat. Not to mention Clay has quite a large and impeessive moveset. I like Morrison more but I still do like Clay.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


Most making sense post in this entire thread (Y).

Now you just have to ignore the hate wagoners. They come and go. It's just he usual of it being fun by being part of the crowd and have something to hate that you can't really fully justify. Happen all the time. 

Now as far as JOMO leaving yes indeed what you said. He has put up a show through out the years. 

We should wish him luck in whatever he will do.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


Because this forum is full of soap opera fans who spend most of their time feeding into speculation like they know it as factual. Fuck the hatewagoners in this forum. This guy worked his ass off for seven years and it's sad to see the hate he gets from the Cynical individuals on this forum. 

I swear you'd think Morrison stole their girls and pleasured their mothers.


----------



## supremegmn (Jul 4, 2008)

Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


I agree with you from start to finish


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

His contract runs out wednesday, I expect him to show p tonight on Live Smackdown and sign a new deal on Smackdown to stay clear of The Miz.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JakeC_91 said:


> His contract runs out wednesday, I expect him to show p tonight on Live Smackdown and sign a new deal on Smackdown to stay clear of The Miz.


That wouldnt exactly be very...face like. Running away to Smackdown to get away from Miz?

Besides, the guy had a stretcher job, he's leaving a for a bit. I'm sure he'll be back but he obviously wants a break for a little while.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


Awesome post, agree with all except the bolded.






I want to see where he goes from this.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Just realized something....
> 
> 
> If R-Truth hadn't gotten his ass caught smoking weed, you think it would've been HIM who took out JoMo instead of the Miz?


No Miz and Truth would've been Tag Champs and Brodus would've took JoMo out


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

snuggiedawg said:


> *Morrison was just never givin a fair shake. When he did in ecw he was great.* Morrison is way better than Zach Ryder, I will never get bandwagon fans


What? The man was there for nearly a decade, and during that time he got plenty of "shakes". People like Shawn Michaels & Chris Jericho jobbed to the fucking man for god's sakes. Saying he never got opportunities is complete delusional bullshit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Besides, the guy had a stretcher job, he's leaving a for a bit. I'm sure he'll be back but he obviously wants a break for a little while.


This. Exactly. He was stretchered out. It wouldn't make sense at all if he just showed up on Smackdown tonight magically healed. If Mark Henry is faking an ankle injury to keep up with kayfabe, they wouldn't let that slide. Morrison is taking some time off.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

He's probably pulling a Christian, going to TNA for 3 or 4 years, then coming back (if WWE wants him back).


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


In the time I've been here, I don't think I've ever agreed with anyone more than I agree with you. I've been saying the same thing for a while about the Morrison hate, it's just tired and generic and automatic. One person calls him a spot-monkey and BOOM! They're off, let the whining commence. They only need one person to insult him and it starts a fucking chain reaction of people just bitching at the guy because they think bitching at the guy is the right thing to do.

OT: Before seeing the "final match" of Morrison, I might have believed he was really done. Now... not so much. If he comes back at some point down the line, I will not be even remotely surprised.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> I was shocked at how strong they made him look. I don't believe WWE is done with him at all, not for a second.


I think they are but I also think that JoMo didn't do anything to burn any bridges and I bet the WWE may have told him to work on his Mic skills in the meantime...If he can get that fixed, he'll be welcomed back.


In other words, HE'S NEVER COMING BACK!! WOOOOOOOOT!! :lmao






Scrotey Loads said:


> All right. Seriously? Do I have to do this?
> 
> This is directed toward most - but not all - of the people in this thread. If you watch wrestling because you occasionally enjoy it and not just so you have an outlet for your hatred toward yourself and the world, this probably is not addressed to you.
> 
> ...


Dude....Who the fuck are you to tell US to shut the hell up?

This is a goddamn wrestling forum where we state our OPINIONS and it just so happens that many of our OPINIONS aren't good when it comes to describing John Morrison. It's the way it is here, pal. Plus, his stinking ex-ho-of-a-girlfriend caused a lot of shit as well and combine that with JoMo acting like a Prick toward Trish AND the *fact* that no matter how hard he tries, he can never fix his I-cannot-work-the-mic-worth-a-damn-to-get-over problem, Everything from his not-so-personal life as well as professional is FAIR GAME. He's a public-figure.

So don't come in here with that fucking attitude. You won't make many friends that way.

EDIT : Although it seems from the comments above that you do have some "fans", apparently. Though I think they're being courteous as to ignore your insult.


----------



## Mebrind (Aug 23, 2010)

Was his whole "coming back from surgery too soon" thing kayfabe? I'm pretty sure he came back a good few weeks earlier than he was anticipated to.

If it is the case I could see him healing up 100%, finishing off the fitness dvd he's been doing, and taking some time off. But after seeing the match on Raw I am definitely of the opinion that he's coming back eventually.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Vic said:


> What? The man was there for nearly a decade, and during that time he got plenty of "shakes". People like Shawn Michaels & Chris Jericho jobbed to the fucking man for god's sakes. Saying he never got opportunities is complete delusional bullshit.


And what does that matter if the WWE don't capitalise on it?

I swear some posters on this forum think the wrestlers are allowed to book themselves.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mebrind said:


> Was his whole "coming back from surgery too soon" thing kayfabe? I'm pretty sure he came back a good few weeks earlier than he was anticipated to.
> 
> If it is the case I could see him healing up 100%, finishing off the fitness dvd he's been doing, and taking some time off. But after seeing the match on Raw I am definitely of the opinion that he's coming back eventually.




It won't be for a while, though. Especially until he can improve his non-existant mic skills to the point where he can get himself over with the crowd...and I wouldn't hold my breath on that happening anytime soon....if ever.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> It won't be for a while, though. Especially until he can improve his non-existant mic skills to the point where he can get himself over with the crowd...and I wouldn't hold my breath on that happening anytime soon....if ever.


You act like the WWE just wont allow him back in the company until he improves his mic work which is probably a ridiculous thought. He was already over with the crowd without talking on the mic in about six months so he doesnt need mic work for that. When Morrison wants to come back, they're going to let him back. They guy just wanted to leave, once he's had some time off and wants back to the company, he'll be back.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If Morrison goes to TNA, I'm not sure why he would come back. He obviously has a few grievances about the company, he's posted them on twitter. TNA will make him a top star. He's exactly who they would love to have in the X-Division. If he went back to WWE, he'd be a midcarder who'd just put people over. Not everyone belongs in the WWE. 

Christian came back, but I have a feeling a lot of it had to do with Edge being on roster and the fact that WWE offered him a job after he retires. He saw more job security with WWE. Gail Kim came back and obviously that didn't work out for her.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Vic said:


> What? The man was there for nearly a decade, and during that time he got plenty of "shakes". People like Shawn Michaels & Chris Jericho jobbed to the fucking man for god's sakes. Saying he never got opportunities is complete delusional bullshit.


Uh. Shawn Michaels never jobbed to em genius. You're delusional if you think beating Jericho when Morrison did means something. He lost to EVAN BOURNE AND HEATH SLATER.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

At the begining of this year he had a one of the best matches of the year with The Miz and i think it was for the WWE title, he looked Odds on to win Money In the bank. Now look at him, hes going nowhere. The guy is clearly talented, he might be better off somewhere else


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

He is still listed on the WWE roster ...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> You act like the WWE just wont allow him back in the company until he improves his mic work which is probably a ridiculous thought. He was already over with the crowd without talking on the mic in about six months so he doesnt need mic work for that. When Morrison wants to come back, they're going to let him back. They guy just wanted to leave, once he's had some time off and wants back to the company, he'll be back.


Just curious...Please show me where it said that John Morrison himself wanted out. I must've missed that report. I'm not being mean here. I'm just curious if there was a report on that or not.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Just curious...Please show me where it said that John Morrison himself wanted out. I must've missed that report. I'm not being mean here. I'm just curious if there was a report on that or not.


It's never been said. But it kind of points in that direction since he AGREED to a one month extension which suggests the WWE have been actively trying to re-sign the guy and he didnt want to stay any longer. If they wanted him gone, why would they even offer him a month extension?

Morrison is an over mid-carder. He's a former ECW, IC and Tag Champion, he has credibility, he's featured every week against upper mid-carders/main eventers. There's no reason they would want to get rid of him whilst keeping guys they dont even feature on television.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> And what does that matter if the WWE don't capitalise on it?
> 
> I swear some posters on this forum think the wrestlers are allowed to book themselves.


How did WWE not capitalize on all of these wins? He went over Punk 3 times while he was World Champion, and started main eventing on SmackDown. He got an epic title match with Jeff Hardy, he went over Sheamus for a title shot, he & Miz went over DX, Rey chose him of all people to drop the IC title to when Ziggler was the logical & obvious choice at the time. You're lying to yourselves if you honestly think WWE has NEVER capitalized on Morrison.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

RiZE said:


> Uh. Shawn Michaels never jobbed to em genius. You're delusional if you think beating Jericho when Morrison did means something. He lost to EVAN BOURNE AND HEATH SLATER.


Actually yes he did when Miz And Morrison were feuding with DX.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to start watching TNA, since out goes one of the two guys I actually could still care about in the WWE. Cena/Rock brings nothing new, just two overrated pieces of shit duking it out for the sake of it, Punk's boring as fuck right now, maybe due to his feud with Del Rio (amazing, he's so boring he can make one of the most charismatic guys in the WWE seem uninteresting), McIntyre's not being used, Rhodes has no gimmick anymore, Orton's doing nothing but jobbing to another overrated guy in Ziggler, Barrett has nothing going on for him at the moment, Miz doesn't make me care enough, Henry was fun for about two months and Sheamus has become bland as hell.

No storylines, no feuds, no interesting characters, no fun matches, nothing. Not saying Morrison had any of those at the moment (except the fun matches, those were a constant in his career in the WWE), but he was one of the few guys I actually liked and not just tolerated. Daniel Bryan is the only guy I care about right now, TBH.

I still can't figure out why everyone hates Morrison so much. In ECW, he was a better heel than any guy out there now. At least he made me care about his promos, he didn't just say ''I'm the best and the others suck'', like Ziggler, and actually had a character.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Vic said:


> How did WWE not capitalize on all of these wins? He went over Punk 3 times while he was World Champion, and started main eventing on SmackDown. He got an epic title match with Jeff Hardy, he went over Sheamus for a title shot, he & Miz went over DX, Rey chose him of all people to drop the IC title to when Ziggler was the logical & obvious choice at the time. You're lying to yourselves if you honestly think WWE has NEVER capitalized on Morrison.


How in the world is that capitalising on anything?

He went over Punk a couple of times as champion...did he ever get a title match vs. Punk? No he didn't. He was in a multi-man main event one time, then had a title match with Hardy which he lost clean despite putting on an awesome show. Was there follow up on that match? No.

He went over Sheamus and was more ove than any point in his entire career and they capitalised how? By having him lose clean on the first RAW of the year vs. Miz. AGAIN despite putting on a fantastic match. How did they capitalise on that? Oh they had him put on great spots in random amtches without winning them then had him move to to a mutli-man match at Wrestlemania where he got no ring time.

He won the title to Mysterio in probably the television match of the year, feuded with Ziggler for a bit then got jobbed to McIntyre continuously which made him look like shit while loosing the title. Then did nothing for about seven months or so until his feud with Sheamus. How is that capitalising on anything?

You do realise that winning random matches and putting on incredible performances doesn't count as 'capitalising' on anything. Follow up and capitalising on certain things means pushing someone further. They haven't ever pushed Morrison further after one of these so called 'opportunities'. People who seem to think Morrison has had 'chance after chance' are deluding themselves, trying to compare his tiny pushes in comparrison to The Miz's push, or Bryans push now, or Sheamus's etc is ridiculous because their pushes contained one thing...continuity.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Vic said:


> Actually yes he did when Miz And Morrison were feuding with DX.


Actually, no. That fiasco lasted a week or two and DX won. You're talking about Miz and Morrison vs Rey and HBK. Miz pinned HBK.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I see JoMo coming back, too. Maybe in a few years, but for some reason, he just seems to 'fit' into the WWE world, and truth is WWE has been good for him too. He may not have won World titles and such, but he was an important player while he was there.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

RiZE said:


> Actually, no. That fiasco lasted a week or two and DX won. You're talking about Miz and Morrison vs Rey and HBK. Miz pinned HBK.


Maybe i am, but i recall Morrison using the Superkick on HBK once, that's probably how i got confused.



NJ88 said:


> How in the world is that capitalising on anything?
> 
> He went over Punk a couple of times as champion...did he ever get a title match vs. Punk? No he didn't. He was in a multi-man main event one time, then had a title match with Hardy which he lost clean despite putting on an awesome show. Was there follow up on that match? No.
> 
> ...


Christ, you're acting WWE completely ignored the guy so he didn't get a match against Punk for the title, big deal, the point is he had to move up the ladder, and he was still frequently used in the main event at that time. And Miz was in the midst of his title reign of course they weren't going to give him a title reign, plus his reign was already starting off shitty because WWE was giving him random fucks like Jerry Lawler to defend the title against. I agree that a long term feud with Morrison would have made sense, but they were trying to find something else for Miz to do, and Morrison was getting title shots at Elimination Chamber and what not so how is that not capitalizing?


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Yup, off to TNA. I stopped watching it because I wasn't taken with Jeff Hardy's heel turn and JJ gets on my tits, but a combination of face Jeff and whichever way JoMo goes should address that problem.

But seriously Jarrett, you're over the hill and your promos come off as nothing more than trolling.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seeing as the WWE were giving him the boot, I was surprised at how strongly they booked him last night. For a guy who was attacked from behind, he didn't half put up a good fight and it took a signature move on the steel ramp tp get rid of him.

I'm actually now feeling a little more positively about JoMo after not being a fan of his at all. Give him some time off, hopefully around 2 years and then bring him back in. He'll be fresh/exciting and could even have a TNA world title under his cap by that point too.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

RiZE said:


> Uh. Shawn Michaels never jobbed to em genius. You're delusional if you think beating Jericho when Morrison did means something. He lost to EVAN BOURNE AND HEATH SLATER.


Morrison got butt kicked by Skip Sheffield at the backstage segment :lmao

Shawn Michaels got pinned by the Miz, twice.

Viva PG era!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Vic said:


> Christ, you're acting WWE completely ignored the guy so he didn't get a match against Punk for the title, big deal, the point is he had to move up the ladder, and he was still frequently used in the main event at that time. And Miz was in the midst of his title reign of course they weren't going to give him a title reign, plus his reign was already starting off shitty because WWE was giving him random fucks like Jerry Lawler to defend the title against. I agree that a long term feud with Morrison would have made sense, but they were trying to find something else for Miz to do, and Morrison was getting title shots at Elimination Chamber and what not so how is that not capitalizing?


No, Morrison has never been completely ignored. I never said that at all. He's had opportunities given to him to look good, and he's done just that. You said that he was never going to win the title while Miz was champion and that's my point. Morrison may have had small opportunities to look like he was going to move up into the main event but he was never the priority. There were always guys pushed ahead of him and he was never given the commitment of a push like a lot of other guys. So comparing how much he succeeded in comparrison to someone like Miz and Sheamus is ridiculous. He didn't have that push.

Morrison getting a title shot and outperforming Miz to put on a great match on the first RAW of the year was followed up and capitalised by what? Having him last about ten minutes in the rumble with one great spot? And that was capitalised on by what? Him outperforming everyone in the Elimination Chamber only to lose? And how did they follow up on that? By shoving him in a random multi-man match at Wrestlemania for him to get no ring time at all?

You cant capitalise on something or follow up well unless something actually comes of it. You can put on a great show all you want, but if you dont get the push because of it, it's pretty meaningless. John Morrison is living proof of that.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Morrison should have turned heel one last time before he left the company. Maybe that could have saved his career.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Kirk angel said:


> Morrison should have turned heel one last time before he left the company. Maybe that could have saved his career.


Maybe, i loved the last episode of ZTLIS. he sounded like a total douchebag


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Romanista said:


> Morrison got butt kicked by Skip Sheffield at the backstage segment :lmao
> 
> Shawn Michaels got pinned by the Miz, twice.
> 
> Viva PG era!


Um where's Gabriel? Oh oh oh!! That's right, he jobbed to Hunico friday. Whoa, some future he has.


----------



## Kirk angel (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Morrison!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

http://vids.wwe.com/14114/wwecom-exclusive-interim-raw-gm

Ace is such a man.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*









LOLUMad Morrison?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Certain wrestlers are going to be pushed over others.
life isn't fair, quit crying.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

The yes man strikes again lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

This online promo is genius. It makes Morrison's departure official and it furthers John Laurinatis' character at the same time.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

All in character, and it furthers his nicely (even though I still think he's pretty much a talentless hack) and makes Morrisons depature official. Also provides him with more of a storyline once he comes back.


----------



## kennedyniles (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you Morrison! You were one of WWE's best talents and I'm sad to see you go!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

"I really wasn't going to re-sign you anyway".

Had me LOL'ing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

He'll obviously be back.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

He'll be back

& better than ever

He just needs a break to recharge his batteries and his passion


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

Brilliant!

I wonder though, how many here are gonna be pissed that he's not really released...


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*



NJ88 said:


> All in character, and it furthers his nicely (even though I still think he's pretty much a talentless hack) and makes Morrisons depature official. Also provides him with more of a storyline once he comes back.


at least John L can act unlike that wooden nobody Morrison.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

His voice just annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

Lol, Morrison will not be gone for long.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*



CamillePunk said:


> He'll obviously be back.


Exactly my thoughts. He's got a ready made storyline to come back to. Possibly a part in a power struggle on RAW between Trips/Ace or whoever. So yeh, Morrison will be back.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

I don't understand what he said.

can anyone tell me please?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*



S-Mac said:


> His voice just annoys the fuck out of me.


You too?

Also, how phony was that smile Johnny Ace gave at the end of the video. Lol this guy's a fucking twat.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison "Future Endeavored" By John Laurinaitis*

confirmation of my assertion that the contract thing is just an angle...of course his contract expired, but the future endeavoring is just their way of repackaging him


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

it's called putting someone over become leaving



dynastynyy said:


> confirmation of my assertion that the contract thing is just an angle...of course his contract expired, but the future endeavoring is just their way of repackaging him


Why would his contract expiring be an angle when John's interview was the first time they made mention of it ?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think Morrison is going to come back to WWE in a couple years. For whatever reason, WWE doesn't have plans for him right now or don't see him as a fit but I can foresee some point in the future where they would welcome him back. Hopefully we can somehow improve on those horrible promo skills in the meantime.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

bme said:


> Certain wrestlers are going to be pushed over others.
> life isn't fair, quit crying.


No, but all he's saying is that it makes no sense to say someone was given a multitude of chances (or really even a chance) when after every great performance, every time they get over, the WWE follows up by..... nothing.


Not saying I'm too bitter at him leaving. As far as I know it was his decision, not WWE's. I am bitter about the nearly criminally poor booking, but that's a different story


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Laurinaitis pauses at the weirdest times.

"...and interim general manager of Monday Night......umm.....Raw"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

irishboy109 said:


> No, but all he's saying is that it makes no sense to say someone was given a multitude of chances (or really even a chance) when after every great performance, every time they get over, the WWE follows up by..... nothing.
> 
> 
> Not saying I'm too bitter at him leaving. As far as I know it was his decision, not WWE's. I am bitter about the nearly criminally poor booking, but that's a different story


It doesn't matter if they didn't follow up on it, he was still given chances.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

And on a related note, I promise that none of those new accounts that're posting complaining about Morrison's contract expiring are me.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

bme said:


> It doesn't matter if they didn't follow up on it, he was still given chances.


I just don't buy that that's a "chance". To use the examples previously given by others, huge #1 contender match that he wins is followed by.... losing clean on free tv. Which could set up a huge storyline followed by.... putting on the best show two ppv's in a row, in big multi-man matches. Which is followed by not even getting in the ring at Mania. At no point was there a rematch against Miz, no promo (whether it would be good or not is irrelevant) saying he'd get back to that level, no anything. just silence, qualifying for matches, losing those matches, nothing.

Makes all that time getting up to that level pointless if there isn't even a storyline


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

irishboy109 said:


> I just don't buy that that's a "chance". To use the examples previously given by others, huge #1 contender match that he wins is followed by.... losing clean on free tv. Which could set up a huge storyline followed by.... putting on the best show two ppv's in a row, in big multi-man matches. Which is followed by not even getting in the ring at Mania. At no point was there a rematch against Miz, no promo (whether it would be good or not is irrelevant) saying he'd get back to that level, no anything. just silence, qualifying for matches, losing those matches, nothing.
> 
> Makes all that time getting up to that level pointless if there isn't even a storyline


Yes those are chances.
If he was given no chance at all, He wouldn't have been in those match with Sheamus & Miz or had a huge performance at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

bme said:


> Yes those are chances.
> If he was given no chance at all, He wouldn't have been in those match with Sheamus & Miz or had a huge performance at Elimination Chamber.


Now, tell me this. What was the storyline behind him being in the Elimination Chamber or the Royal Rumble? Because he was very, very over during those matches. But where was the moment where *anybody* said why he was in those matches? oh, the generic "to headline wrestlemania"? That exact same argument could made to say that Santino was given a chance to main event, that Wade Barrett was being given a chance, that R Truth was being given a chance at Elimination chamber.

Of course, even if they are chances, it's irrelevant. He did get over when facing Sheamus/Miz. he did get over at and after the Rumble. He did get over at/after Elimination Chamber. And each and every time, despite being one of the most over people in the company, the WWE did nothing.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> As we have been reporting, Morrison's contract was expiring and he chose not to sign a new contract


Morrison left the WWE on his terms.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

irishboy109 said:


> Now, tell me this. What was the storyline behind him being in the Elimination Chamber or the Royal Rumble? Because he was very, very over during those matches. But where was the moment where *anybody* said why he was in those matches? oh, the generic "to headline wrestlemania"? That exact same argument could made to say that Santino was given a chance to main event, that Wade Barrett was being given a chance, that R Truth was being given a chance at Elimination chamber.
> 
> Of course, even if they are chances, it's irrelevant. He did get over when facing Sheamus/Miz. he did get over at and after the Rumble. He did get over at/after Elimination Chamber. And each and every time, despite being one of the most over people in the company, the WWE did nothing.


He had a "highlight reel" moment at the Royal Rumble and stole the show at Elimination Chamber.
Those matches didn't have to lead to anything for them to still be chances.

He won't be the last wrestler they drop down the card for no reason, hell he's not even the best wrestler they've done that too


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Seems like an alright dude and he's above average in the ring, I hope wherever he ends up he finds happiness.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

alright, apparently if you want to send a thank you post to Morrison you can email it to thankyoujohnmorrison.gmail.com

the posts (as long as they're not offensive, haters) will go up at thankyoujohnmorrison.blogspot.com and Morrison will read them there

WWE isn't the same anymore


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Well it's pretty much written now: when Johnny Ace finally gets booted out of the GM position, the guy who replaces him will announce he resigned a guy. Enter John Morrison.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

*Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

On wwe.com ace is interviewed about morrisons "injury"

And he says he wasn't going to resign him anyway because of his win loss record as of late.

And after he says that he hopes for Morrison to recover his body and mind, he gives him a thumbs up with a cheesy smile. Which I thought of it as a behind the scenes fuck you


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



jomofollower said:


> On wwe.com ace is interviewed about morrisons "injury"
> 
> And he says he wasn't going to resign him anyway because of his win loss record as of late.
> 
> And after he says that he hopes for Morrison to recover his body and mind, he gives him a thumbs up with a cheesy smile. Which I thought of it as a behind the scenes fuck you


It's not a fuck you at all. A fuck you is giving him a squash match and not even mentioning his name


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Heckrashi said:


> It's not a fuck you at all. A fuck you is giving him a squash match and not even mentioning his name


But still, that look didn't seem "in character"


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

bme said:


> He had a "highlight reel" moment at the Royal Rumble and stole the show at Elimination Chamber.
> Those matches didn't have to lead to anything for them to still be chances.


I'm not really seeing your point tbh.

Morrison had 'chances' and since you mention it. He took full advantage of them chances when he pulled off the highlight reel moment at the royal rumble, and he took full advantage when he stole the show in the Elimination Chamber. Having chances and not building anything from them isn't a good thing. That's not a negative in Morrison's book, that the WWE booking that failed.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



jomofollower said:


> But still, that look didn't seem "in character"


..Johnny Ace was just being a troll that he always is.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

I doubt it. It seems to me like once Morrison wants to come back he has a ready made storyline in the works. Right now they want to play up the Johnny Ace character and using a real life situation like this works really well for it. The whole thing was done in character.


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

All of this is just a way to write Morrison off the roster, but at the same time, it's a possibility that there's a subliminal message to Morrison, saying that he's going to miss out.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

This video proves that with proper pushes John Morrison got very over


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Why John Morrison & WWE Are No More

it is now confirmed that WWE and John Morrison have parted ways.

The self-acclaimed Shaman of Sexy, the Monday Night Delight, the Prince of Parkour, has found times a little hard of late, being exposed to WWE’s flagship show only to take the odd beating or squash.

With reports flooding in that this is mostly a mutual decision, with Morrison’s contract being run down and neither party interested in renewing, the question has to be asked of what went wrong?

It is not so long ago that Morrison emerged victorious from what many considered a break-out feud with Sheamus to become number one contender for the WWE Title, which at that time was held by his former tag-team partner The Miz.

The two then went on to put on a stellar match, full of the high drama spots you are guaranteed with Morrison, but also with examples of the psychology and in-ring work that his critics had suggested he was not capable of.

Then in the Royal Rumble, despite going out with around 10 superstars remaining, Morrison emerged with a vast amount of plaudits due to an incredible stunt where he was almost eliminated, only to leap from the apron to the fan barrier, Spider-Man like, balance his way along the barrier, then leap back in. And this was just one highlight.

He was then honoured with a Wrestlemania spot, though in perhaps questionable circumstances. Asked to team with legendary Diva Trish Status (never a bad thing) and Jersey Shore’s Snooki (just a terrible idea), against next big thing Dolph Ziggler, Layla and Michelle McCool in a tag match. In an average match that was always about the star status, in the loosest use of the phrase, of Snooki, Morrison and Ziggler managed to create some highlights.

However, after this, it all seemed to start going downhill.

Rumours emerged that there had been friction with Trish caused by Morrison’s girlfriend, WWE Diva Melina, a notoriously difficult performer. She was later released, inspiring Morrison to run his mouth on Twitter. Never a smart move when you are indeed still employed.

Then in the midst of a potentially lucrative feud with R-Truth, Morrison seriously injured his neck and required surgery. He disappeared from the scene, and then rushed back too soon. His feud with R-Truth was muddled and didn’t work, and then he found himself with nothing to do and sinking into the background.

Rumours of backstage heat continued to abound, and Morrison faced embarrassing defeats on both Raw and Smackdown. Despite a recent PPV slot for the US Title against Ziggler at Survivor Series, that only ever seemed to be as part of a wider story arc involving Ziggler and Zack Ryder.

And now it seems he is nearing the end, and is probably destined for the wasteland of TNA. So what went wrong?

His stunts and spots have never been questioned, and Morrison always brought an excitement and edge to a match that at his peak was unrivalled. He sometimes drew comparisons to the great Shawn Michaels, but the truth is Morrison never managed to match the charisma and accessibility of HBK.

His mic work was woeful, with a delivery the dark side of wooden. His rock and roll gimmick was dated to say the least, with his in-ring gear doing nothing for his attempts to be taken seriously and flowing locks giving him the look of an action doll as opposed to a wrestler who comes across as a threat.

Yet despite all this, he could wrestle. His in-ring psychology needed work, but in the past year Morrison stepped up his work from simply a spot machine to what was approaching a full package.

If Morrison had been given the chance, like Ziggler, to work with a manager, even if he’d turned heel and joined Vickie Guerrero, it may have given him the chance to shine, to work on his in-ring display well Guerrero did the work and generated the heat as she does to such effect with Ziggler, and now Jack Swagger.

There was a raw talent and athleticism available to the WWE in Morrison that was never fully developed. Whether he will be back one day remains to be seen, though now there are rumours he is set to later join TNA, as well as pursuing non-wrestling related entertainment.

For now, I guess we will all just have to sit back and watch him face the token crushing defeat in his final appearance for WWE and wonder what could have been.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

if you are a logical person I invite you to read my thread (the opening post and my replies to rebuttals for about 20+ pages) and judge for yourself if what caused Morrison not to be a main-eventer was Morrison or WWE. Essentially I believe that Morrison never had a "real" chance at breaking out. If you are still not persuaded I think you will never be persuaded anyway.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/587252-wwes-booking-failed-morrison.html?highlight=


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Shame for JoMo. He's not looked happy for a while; but the name of the game is 'Entertainment', and you can be entertaining whether you win or lose. Some of the posts on here make it look like JoMo was on an ego trip and wanted the be the face/hero with the winning streak, which is not what Creative wanted from him. JoMo v Sheamus match ups produced some of the most entertaining wrestling I have seen on WWE. He will be missed by lots of fane.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

Lol John Laurinatis is the best thing on Tv along with punk lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

Yeah, it's definitely a hidden "fuck you". I just watched the video. The way he says it, it's clear he's trying to come off as douchey as humanly possibly without outright saying "Hi everyone, I'm being a douchebag right now so pay attention to my douchey douchebaggery as I make my best Douche Baggins impression".

The only thing he left out was the "future endeavors" comments. Everything else he said was typical asshole Ace trolling.


That being said, I don't think WWE is neccessarily "done" with Morrison. Not yet anyway. Once Morrison's contract -actually- expires, which it hasn't yet, we'll know based on what Morrison says on his twitter page. He's already said he won't make any comments until the week's up, likely since he's still technically under contract.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

I say good riddance to garbage anyway, let him go tna "Total nonstop assholes"


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



greaz taker! said:


> I say good riddance to garbage anyway, let him go tna "Total nonstop assholes"


You haters never cease to amaze. Not just you but the ones that'll comment after this too. Very corny


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

Good, time to flush the shit down the toilet anyway.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



JDman said:


> Good, time to flush the shit down the toilet anyway.


Absolutely pathetic. Just a pathetic insult. I dare you to say something like that in real life; you'd get the shit kicked out of you.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



CrystalFissure said:


> Absolutely pathetic. Just a pathetic insult. I dare you to say something like that in real life; you'd get the shit kicked out of you.


u soooooo mad


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



SinJackal said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a hidden "fuck you". I just watched the video. The way he says it, it's clear he's trying to come off as douchey as humanly possibly without outright saying *"Hi everyone, I'm being a douchebag right now so pay attention to my douchey douchebaggery as I make my best Douche Baggins impression".*
> The only thing he left out was the "future endeavors" comments. Everything else he said was typical asshole Ace trolling.
> 
> 
> That being said, I don't think WWE is neccessarily "done" with Morrison. Not yet anyway. Once Morrison's contract -actually- expires, which it hasn't yet, we'll know based on what Morrison says on his twitter page. He's already said he won't make any comments until the week's up, likely since he's still technically under contract.


:lmao, i can;t stop laughing at this...

But I do agree with this point 100%. And like other posters have said the video is more to get Ace's character over more so than a "fuck you" to Morrison.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

you should glad that Morrison gone in better way compare to what we've predicted.

if it was Brodus who squash him, he's done.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Romanista said:


> you should glad that Morrison gone in better way compare to what we've predicted.
> 
> if it was Brodus who squash him, he's done.


Your sig pretty much sums up Morrison's career. I looked at it for a second and wondered why HBK was in the background.. Then Looked at the other guy and was saying "who the hell is that?" to myself, a few seconds later I realized it's Jannetty.. Morrison will be this generation's Jannetty.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Annihilus said:


> Your sig pretty much sums up Morrison's career. I looked at it for a second and wondered why HBK was in the background.. Then Looked at the other guy and was saying "who the hell is that?" to myself, a few seconds later I realized it's Jannetty.. Morrison will be this generation's Jannetty.


Wow. in the words of CM Punk, ” how stupid are you?”, Morrison's career has already surpassed that of Marty's. That comparison stuff is stupid and disrespectful to a great performer in Marty. Don't forget, it took HBK right years to win his eight world title.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

good riddance, shit like morrison belong in the toilet, the toilet bing tna. he ruind his career for a whore. what a douche.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

those haters are really pathetic but back to topic 
if it was a fuck you to morrison they would have let miz completely destroy him and not let morrison get any offense at all

Edit: people dont seem to realize morrison did not WANT to re-sign


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

Career-wise, Miz is HBK
Charisma-wise, Miz is HBK
Wrestling-wise, Morrison is HBK
looks-wise. Morrison is hbk and miz is a fuckin duck


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

I wouldn't call TNA shitty anymore since Pritchard became head of creative, it's much closer to SD in overall direction than RAW or even Nitro, which is a good thing. That said, Morrison is going to be another upper midcarder at best there until he decides to return to WWE in 1-2 years as he was during most of his WWE career until WM 27. He simply went from jobbing to Miz and Ziggler to jobbing Crimson and AJ Styles, same thing in the end. Maybe an X-Division run or two, maybe three but that's as far as he'll get.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



NJ88 said:


> I doubt it. It seems to me like once Morrison wants to come back he has a ready made storyline in the works. Right now they want to play up the Johnny Ace character and using a real life situation like this works really well for it. The whole thing was done in character.


he wont come back and if he does, he wont come back to any storyline but rather slot back into the jobber role he was currently playing. he wont be put in a storyline b/c all wrestling no talking storylines are rare and Morrison simply cannot do mic work. he sucks the life out of everything. thankfully he can be replaced with ease, if they want someone w/wrestling talent to slot into his place then they can get the better Ted Di Biase or Tyson Kidd in his slot or go to the indies.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

No, he was basically telling everybody that JoMo won't be gone for too long.


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

I wouldn't read to much into it, besides everyone knew that was going to be his last appearance in WWE so we kinda all saw it coming. The writing does leave him an opportunity to come back but I doubt WWE is letting him go to "teach him a lesson." They could do that by just keeping him off TV.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Vince should be ashamed for firing his best talent(with punk)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



iRox420 said:


> I wouldn't read to much into it, besides everyone knew that was going to be his last appearance in WWE so we kinda all saw it coming. The writing does leave him an opportunity to come back but I doubt WWE is letting him go to "teach him a lesson." They could do that by just keeping him off TV.


*I don't think WWE are, "letting him go". Morrison is simply not re-signing with WWE. At least that's the way I understand it.*


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

starship.paint said:


> if you are a logical person I invite you to read my thread (the opening post and my replies to rebuttals for about 20+ pages) and judge for yourself if what caused Morrison not to be a main-eventer was Morrison or WWE. Essentially I believe that Morrison never had a "real" chance at breaking out. If you are still not persuaded I think you will never be persuaded anyway.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/587252-wwes-booking-failed-morrison.html?highlight=


That was a good post and you said pretty much everything I felt but couldn't be bothered to write, props.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Swag said:


> Morrison left the WWE on his terms.


this, but hating jomo is the new meme around here.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I was never a really big fan of Morrison, but I didn't hate him either. It sucks he had to go out the way he did. I hope he can go to TNA and succeed.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

Morrison is going to go to TNA now, you watch, because WWE didn't give him the push that he so rightfully deserved


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

Of course it was. The WWE is like a corporate high school clique. As soon as you're not "in the club" anymore, they just can't resist getting their shots in. Nobody is immune, look what they're doing to Mick Foley. When John Morrison eventually comes crawling back, you'll see more douchebag hazing for a few weeks.

Remember kids, don't be a bully, be a star, show tolerance and respect.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



JDman said:


> Good, time to flush the shit down the toilet anyway.


JDMan, tell us all again what you would do with Vickie Guerrero in your bedroom. 







LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think WWE are, "letting him go". Morrison is simply not re-signing with WWE. At least that's the way I understand it.*


Well then he's doing all of US(who aren't worshipping the ground he sucks on) a big favor by doing that. 


Take Care, JoMo. Watch out you don't piss off DEVON there....


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> if you are a logical person I invite you to read my thread (the opening post and my replies to rebuttals for about 20+ pages) and judge for yourself if what caused Morrison not to be a main-eventer was Morrison or WWE. Essentially I believe that Morrison never had a "real" chance at breaking out. If you are still not persuaded I think you will never be persuaded anyway.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/587252-wwes-booking-failed-morrison.html?highlight=


Anyone who is a Logical person wouldn't bother sitting and reading through mountains upon mountains of your posts extolling the virtues of JoMo and defending his honor against those who do not share your opinions of his "greatness". You're a big fan of his. *WE GET IT!*


There's no need for us to be given a lecture on why you think he's great or why he was treated unfairly or why this...or why that...and so forth.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Anyone who is a Logical person wouldn't bother sitting and reading through mountains upon mountains of your posts extolling the virtues of JoMo. You're a big fan of his. *WE GET IT!*
> 
> There's no need for us to be given a lecture on why you think he's great.


That wasn't actually the topic of the thread at all, but whatever.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> That wasn't actually the topic of the thread at all, but whatever.


You're right. It wasn't but still all we get from him is how "unfair" the WWE treated JoMo when in fact they've given him PLENTY of opportunity to IMPROVE HIS CHARACTER and he has failed to do so. 


It's up to the Performer to get himself over with the fans...Not the Creative-Nitwits writing the storylines. He was there for 6-7 years?(I think) And all that time he failed to improve his Mic Work and the WWE these days cannot really do much with wrestlers who cannot talk(Sin Cara excluded 'cause he sells those damn masks).


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> You're right. It wasn't but still all we get from him is how "unfair" the WWE treated JoMo when in fact they've given him PLENTY of opportunity to IMPROVE HIS CHARACTER and he has failed to do so.
> 
> 
> It's up to the Performer to get himself over with the fans...Not the Creative-Nitwits writing the storylines. He was there for 6-7 years?(I think) And all that time he failed to improve his Mic Work and the WWE these days cannot really do much with wrestlers who cannot talk(Sin Cara excluded 'cause he sells those damn masks).


Words do not describe how full of fail this post is.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Last day on the job Jomo. Be sure to give hugs and kisses to everyone because you my friend might not come back. 

It's time to move on onto bigger, better things and it's all good. 

You have the dough and you had exposure. Only sky is the limit now.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Anyone who is a Logical person wouldn't bother sitting and reading through mountains upon mountains of your posts extolling the virtues of JoMo and defending his honor against those who do not share your opinions of his "greatness". You're a big fan of his. *WE GET IT!*
> 
> 
> There's no need for us to be given a lecture on why you think he's great or why he was treated unfairly or why this...or why that...and so forth.


You don't have to like him, but it's pretty dumb not to recognize talent in him. Equally dumb to recognize more talent in that botch machine R-Truth than in Morrison. He's funny as fuck, I'll give you that, but I really can't take him seriously at all. Of course, you're gonna give some smartass reply to this insulting me and saying I'm mad at Morrison getting out while Truth's still in the WWE, but far from me to expect a decent answer with solid arguments as to why Morrison sucks as much as you say he does.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Terry Gyimah said:


> Morrison is going to go to TNA now, you watch, because WWE didn't give him the push that he so rightfully deserved


I don't know whether to laugh at this or fpalm
Morrison didn't deserve anything it his own fault that he decided to chase a dirty ass vag than to chase a ME push


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Dark_Link said:


> I don't know whether to laugh at this or fpalm
> Morrison didn't deserve anything it he's own fault that he decided to chase a dirty ass vag than to chase a ME push


he chose his love over his career 
dont tell me she is a bitch and betrayed him etc. maybe he forgave her and wanted to giver her another chance

dont understand why people care about such things....


Edit: Did JoMo sign with TNA? I think he will just take some time off.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



#1Peep4ever said:


> he chose his love over his career
> dont tell me she is a bitch and betrayed him etc. maybe he forgave her and wanted to giver her another chance
> 
> dont understand why people care about such things....
> ...


The bitch fucked batista and mike knox and he still didn't dump her and still did everything she asked him to do 
He fucked up as bad as Melina did


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

I lol'd at the thumbs up.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Dark_Link said:


> The bitch fucked batista and mike knox and he still didn't dump her and still did everything she asked him to do
> He fucked up as bad as Melina did


again...why do you care? he decided to give her another chance 
but is this a reason to hate him?
he has entertained me with having very good matches and thats what he is supposed to do 
if you were not entertained by him so be it but i think his personal life has nothing to do with it


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



Dark_Link said:


> The bitch fucked batista and mike knox and he still didn't dump her and still did everything she asked him to do
> He fucked up as bad as Melina did


Melina was dating Batista during one of their splits.
The Mike Knox situation is just a rumour.
It's still none of your business.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

My question to you guys saying he'll come back. Will anyone care? He can barely get a reaction nowadays you think if he comes back a year or two from now, people will actually remember/care?

Also before I forget: BYE MORRISON!!! HAVE A FUN TIME JOBBING TO ROBBIE E. IN TNA!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

I don't give a fuck about jomo and his butt hurt mark 
He fucked up end of story and it was very unprofessional to choose personal issues over his career I find it funny how you guys sugar coat his mistakes.

He didn't even get a reaction except from women and teenagers that would get all wet by seeing him come down to the ramp.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*



notorious_187 said:


> My question to you guys saying he'll come back. Will anyone care? He can barely get a reaction nowadays you think if he comes back a year or two from now, people will actually remember/care?


Well I actually find it quite remarkable he is still getting some sort of reaction now despite being jobbed out for months, surely you can't expect much in terms of overness based on the past month or so?



Dark_Link said:


> I don't give a fuck about jomo and his butt hurt mark
> He fucked up end of story and it was very unprofessional to choose personal issues over his career I find it funny how you guys sugar coat his mistakes.
> 
> He didn't even get a reaction except from women and teenagers that would get all wet by seeing him come down to the ramp.


Ok, so you didn't actually reply to my post whatsoever, cool argument bro.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Johnny aces message to Morrison a "fuck you" from the wwe*

And yes that was a big fuck you from johnny L to Morrison


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> Words do not describe how full of fail this post is.


Agreed. 

How do you add people to an ignore list on this site?


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> They had to make Miz the one to defeat Morrison in his last match to show once and for all that Jomo was the Marty Jannetty of their team
> 
> Miz is the awesome one



IDK about that, id say Morrison has more talent to be honest, I don't see too many "I can't buy Morrison in the main event" threads being posted. But I do see quite a bit on the Miz. I think he could have done great things and his release has nothing to do with lack of ability or drive or charisma or anything else, its personal. 100& personal.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*John Morrison To the Alumni*

Officially, John Morrison has been dropped off the WWE roster.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol like they gonna stop and post here you shouldve requested a sticky op


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: John Morrison To the Alumni*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Officially, John Morrison has been dropped off the WWE roster.


Not too bad a sign that he's going to the alumni, rather than Future Endeavored.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I laughed my head off with Johnny giving a good old thumbs up and a corny smile wishing John Morrison good luck on WWE.com


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: John Morrison To the Alumni*



Dark Storm said:


> Not too bad a sign that he's going to the alumni, rather than Future Endeavored.


I'd say that's a fairly good sign, actually.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Morrison's WWE profile has been removed from WWE.com. That pretty much confirms he's gone for good. Like i said earlier he'll do much better in TNA, he probably won't be a Main Eventer or anything, but he'll definitely be a top priority in the company. If he and WWE both want it he'll be back in a few years. They already gave him a storyline for a possible return.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Agreed.
> 
> How do you add people to an ignore list on this site?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/profile.php?do=editlist



Then you just put in whomever you want to put in the ignore list.

Just like I've just done with you and you're all set. Thanks for the suggestion, Scrotey!


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Morrison to Return before WM 28*



> On a related note, there is also some speculation that John Morrison may return in the next few months if he and WWE work out a deal. Others believe Morrison will take some time off from wrestling. *Like Jericho, the argument is there that Morrison wouldn’t want to miss out on the big WrestleMania 28 payday.*


F4Wonline.com


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol like they gonna stop and post here you shouldve requested a sticky op


hey i never got to respond to you in your other thread that got locked

i want to know what your problem with mr morrison is


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

Have him job to Trish Stratus


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

Unlike John Morrison, the WWE actually WANTS Chris Jericho back.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

LOL i love how the dirtsheets love to use WM or the Royal Rumble as a return date for leaving Superstars. Didn't they say Jericho was returning 2 RRs in a row?


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

i hope they work something out.... morrison is just too good to be just another stooge in the TNA power struggle


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

Jon Morrison Vs Dolph for the united states title at WM 28?


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

As if he'd get on the WrestleMania card anyway...


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*



Billy Kidman said:


> Unlike John Morrison, the WWE actually WANTS Chris Jericho back.


he is more in shape than jericho 

jericho would be a good hire as a gm though but i do not see how a wrestlemania match would be good as he is much better on the mic

that is unless they build it up


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Vic said:


> Morrison's WWE profile has been removed from WWE.com. *That pretty much confirms he's gone for good.* Like i said earlier he'll do much better in TNA, he probably won't be a Main Eventer or anything, but he'll definitely be a top priority in the company. If he and WWE both want it he'll be back in a few years. They already gave him a storyline for a possible return.


How does that mean he's gone for good? He's been removed from the roster. That doesn't mean he can return weeks, months or even eyars from now.


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

Well the angle on RAW would have me believe it could be true. Like it or not they put Morrison in a good light on RAW this week as a fighter who wouldn't give up, when they could have just squashed him or not even put him on TV at all. If the return IS true it would only make sense to be against the Miz. Former partners angle, very Michaels and Jannetty I know, but it makes sense.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> How does that mean he's gone for good? He's been removed from the roster. That doesn't mean he can return weeks, months or even eyars from now.


Didn't i just say he could return if he AND WWE wanted it?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

Hope this is true, I dont want Morrison gone for too long. I doubt he does stay gone for long too, three months or so sounds about right to me. So he can take a break and come back.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

loldirtsheets

The same ones that just said that Sin Cara isn't favored by Vince even though HHH has backed Cara and, due to unfortunate mishaps, is injured?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Vic said:


> Didn't i just say he could return if he AND WWE wanted it?


So did you, or did you not just contradict yourself in one post?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

Funny thing is that article doesn't even say he will return, just that there's speculation he may return, or he may take time off wrestling altogether.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Was actually expecting Brodus Clay to destroy him but having Miz take him out is a more fitting send off given their history imo.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> So did you, or did you not just contradict yourself in one post?


There may have been some contradiction, but it's not like i was being that literal when i said "gone for good" either.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

maybe he'll return in a few years' time... two? Then I'll be out of the army and watching wrestling again =P


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Morrison to Return before WM 28*

John Morrison is a talented athlete. He doesnt deserve to be in TNA.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Anyone who is a Logical person wouldn't bother sitting and reading through mountains upon mountains of your posts extolling the virtues of JoMo and defending his honor against those who do not share your opinions of his "greatness". You're a big fan of his. *WE GET IT!*
> 
> 
> There's no need for us to be given a lecture on why you think he's great or why he was treated unfairly or why this...or why that...and so forth.


As opposed to the mountains of posts littering the forum that hate on Morrison? Are those worth reading any moreso?

Starshippaint's thread at least attempts to be devil's advocate to the otherwise mindless, pointless bashing of a guy day in a day out for no legitimate reason.

If you don't want to read or talk about Morrison, than don't. But don't sit around your PC trash talking a guy for posting an opinion that's contrary to yours. You don't have to read it, but why pretend like nobody should be reading his opinion because it's different from what's currently popular to think on here? If anything, that makes his posts on the subject more interesting and more worth reading, because it isn't the same as 90% of the other posts on the matter which do little more than regurgitate the same insults we've seen hundreds of times already.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> As opposed to the mountains of posts littering the forum that hate on Morrison? Are those worth reading any moreso?
> 
> Starshippaint's thread at least attempts to be devil's advocate to the otherwise mindless, pointless bashing of a guy day in a day out for no legitimate reason.
> 
> If you don't want to read or talk about Morrison, than don't. But don't sit around your PC trash talking a guy for posting an opinion that's contrary to yours. You don't have to read it, but why pretend like nobody should be reading his opinion because it's different from what's currently popular to think on here? If anything, that makes his posts on the subject more interesting and more worth reading, because it isn't the same as 90% of the other posts on the matter which do little more than regurgitate the same insults we've seen hundreds of times already.


Nag Nag Nag Nag Nag.... Yes, Dear. 



And anyway, as far the recent reports(rumors) that say he might come back after he takes a break or something of that sort.......Isn't that just like Jericho "taking a break" and deciding to do what he wants to do with his time? He's certainly not in a rush to return to the WWE, isn't he?

I truly hope JoMo doesn't come back in a very very long time. 

And you know what? Even if he did come back....unless he had a brand-new gimmick(AND has *finally* improved his mic work to the point where the fans actually give a shit), no one would really care about his return.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Vic said:


> LOL i love how the dirtsheets love to use WM or the Royal Rumble as a return date for leaving Superstars. Didn't they say Jericho was returning 2 RRs in a row?


It was 1 RR not 2. We haven't had the second one yet. It will be this January so stay tuned. He might just be a surprise entry even though I would believe it might take up until EC for him to return. 

But once again nothing is certain and we won't know.



NJ88 said:


> Hope this is true, I don't want Morrison gone for too long. I doubt he does stay gone for long too, three months or so sounds about right to me. So he can take a break and come back.


He has hardly been away for a day and you already miss him? 

Seriously dude take a deep breath here. He'll return if he wants to but it sure will take more than a day or a week to say the least.

And also if he signs to TNA you can always watch him there so it's not like anything will be lost for good.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> As opposed to the mountains of posts littering the forum that hate on Morrison? Are those worth reading any moreso?


No, they are not, just don't bother reading them, I'm pretty sure he copies and pastes the same comments for every Morrison thread anyway.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Johnny Ace's response to John Morrison being released was fucking brilliant. I hope they keep him as Raw GM because he's playing his role better than I ever imagined. Get well soon~


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They sent him to TNA to spy on their operation and bring it down from the inside imo.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Evolution said:


> They sent him to TNA to spy on their operation and bring it down from the inside imo.


Easiest job in the world. Pretty much everyone who goes there does it at least once. They may as well have sent Hornswaggle.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

ice_edge said:


> He has hardly been away for a day and you already miss him?
> 
> Seriously dude take a deep breath here. He'll return if he wants to but it sure will take more than a day or a week to say the least.
> 
> And also if he signs to TNA you can always watch him there so it's not like anything will be lost for good.


I didn't say I missed him yet. I said I didn't want him gone for long, which I don't.

I'm sure hewill be gone for at least a couple of months if not a year which isn't a massively long time. If he goes to TNA then great I can watch him there but I doubt he does. He should just take a bit of a break.

Just an update from JRs blog:



> John Morrison's Future With WWE/TNA: "Upon further review, it might make more sense than many John Morrison fans think for John to step away from WWE now that his WWE contract has expired. John has had a few injuries that rest and physical therapy will help greatly. Plus, he's free to enjoy the holidays. I can see John taking a few months, perhaps even a year, off, heal, recharge his batteries and then return to WWE. Of course the obvious question from many fans is when will Morrison turn up on another company's wrestling, TV show? Personally, I don't see that happening but that's merely one guy's opinion. John is a talented athlete and certainly wish him the best.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Since Morrison is gone, us WWE Section posters shouldn't have to read threads about him anymore. Please close or move this to the TNA Jobber section.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Heel said:


> Since Morrison is gone, us WWE Section posters shouldn't have to read threads about him anymore. Please close or move this to the TNA Jobber section.


John Morrison is a WWE superstar, John Hennigan is not 8*D


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Heel said:


> Since Morrison is gone, us WWE Section posters shouldn't have to read threads about him anymore. Please close or move this to the TNA Jobber section.


The only reason you are reading John Morrison threads is because *you are clicking on threads with have "Morrison" in the thread title*.

Anyway, all John Morrison threads should be made in the WWE section *unless Morrison signs with TNA or another wrestling promotion, and not before* as you are advocating.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

^ 1:01, This applies to John Morrison...


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Just been on Twitter to make two quick checks, out of curiosity:

Number of followers:

John Morrison @TheRealMorrison 336,419
Daniel Bryan @WWEDanielBryan 182,407 

The 'love in' on this Forum might be for Daniel Bryan, but the fans are following JoMo in far greater numbers.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> And also if he signs to TNA you can always watch him there so it's not like anything will be lost for good.


It's not worth suffering through TNA just to see Morrison, no matter how big a fan someone is.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Nag Nag Nag Nag Nag.... Yes, Dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.. How cynical are you?? You see that guy in your signature? When Morrison returned earlier this year, he got the loudest reception of the night. You should know that seeing as how you're seemingly the biggest Truth fan on the planet. Did you miss Morrison's last two pushes? He was pretty damn over for someone who needs to improve so much.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Why attack R-Truth just because the guy was expressing how he felt about Morrison returning?

Anyways, Morrison's profile was moved to the Alumnus section this morning.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

The fact that they haven't removed Morrison profile altogether off WWE.com shows me that he isn't going to be gone for very long.

Probably 18 months at the most I reckon.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Vic said:


> Why attack R-Truth just because the guy was expressing how he felt about Morrison returning?
> 
> Anyways, Morrison's profile was moved to the Alumnus section this morning.


Okay.... Are you blind?? I didn't attack Truth.. Hell, I didn't say anything remotely derogatory about Truth. 

And Morrison was moved yesterday. The Dirties don't miss.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

marleysghost said:


> Just been on Twitter to make two quick checks, out of curiosity:
> 
> Number of followers:
> 
> ...


Zack Ryder @ZackRyder 350,359

WWWYKI


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

marleysghost said:


> Just been on Twitter to make two quick checks, out of curiosity:
> 
> Number of followers:
> 
> ...


So what? Morrison has had much more mainstream coverage then Bryan as he has been on WWE programming for years.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

https://twitter.com/#!/TheRealHennigan


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

marleysghost said:


> Just been on Twitter to make two quick checks, out of curiosity:
> 
> Number of followers:
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you. Despite what Vince thinks, not every WWE fan spends their life on Twitter.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

NikZ said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/TheRealHennigan


Is that real?? Cause he's sure trashing a lot of people, more specifically, Cena.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

starship.paint said:


> The only reason you are reading John Morrison threads is because *you are clicking on threads with have "Morrison" in the thread title*.
> 
> Anyway, all John Morrison threads should be made in the WWE section *unless Morrison signs with TNA or another wrestling promotion, and not before* as you are advocating.


At least let's agree upon one thing, since somebody's going to get pissy no matter what happens to these threads. I propose moving them to the General WWE section, since that is the section which discusses WWE Alumni, and Morrison is no longer a Raw superstar and is officially listed (http://www.wwe.com/superstars/wwealumni as of 12/1) as alumni.

At least until Morrison appears wrestling for some other company.

Does that appease the trolls, the Morrison fans, and everyone in between?


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Is that real?? Cause he's sure trashing a lot of people, more specifically, Cena.


Yeah, I think it is. You can't know for sure until the account is verified though.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

NikZ said:


> Yeah, I think it is. You can't know for sure until the account is verified though.


http://twitter.com/RealMorrison

What's this about, though?

I never got into Twitter. It's not laid out very logically, in my opinion.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/TheRealMorrison

that's the real one


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

> TheRealHennigan John Hennigan
> @ShawnMichaels_ I never fashioned myself after you because I always had 10 times the talent you did #Hypocrite


Its either a fake or Morrison is your typical generic wrestler who thinks he's better than he really is.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

ScottishLuchador said:


> So what? Morrison has had much more mainstream coverage then Bryan as he has been on WWE programming for years.


Bryan has been in the WWE for 2 years and he already has a World Championship push, more mainstream coverage doesn't mean shit in reality.


----------



## aeriolewinters (Mar 14, 2010)

Some person is really wanting Morrison to be out by creating a fake-ass account on Twitter. Oh, the levels smarks go low just for this.

In my honest opinion, let's just wait and see. I honestly think that Morrison is just rebooting his gimmick, aka, he's taking time off. Also, as of now, the WWE has no long-term plans for him, so I think it's best for him to take a breather and rest for a while.

My theory is that he'll show up on RR and will cost the Miz a WrestleMania rematch with CM Punk, he will not win the Rumble though, that honor belongs to I think HHH...or...Jericho.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Morrison is already out of the company, whoever made the fake account just has no life.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

marleysghost said:


> Just been on Twitter to make two quick checks, out of curiosity:
> 
> Number of followers:
> 
> ...


Jim Ross has 288,000 followers. Hulk Hogan has 218,000 followers. I guess that means Jim Ross is bigger and more popular than Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

lol don't you hate it when people take this Facebook/Twitter follower shit so seriously.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

P.Smith said:


> No, they are not, just don't bother reading them, I'm pretty sure he copies and pastes the same comments for every Morrison thread anyway.


Coming from one of the most hated posters in this forum(well..at least based on the comments by many in the RANTS forum. lol), I'll take that as a compliment. 





RiZE said:


> Okay.. How cynical are you?? You see that guy in your signature? When Morrison returned earlier this year, he got the loudest reception of the night. You should know that seeing as how you're seemingly the biggest Truth fan on the planet. Did you miss Morrison's last two pushes? He was pretty damn over for someone who needs to improve so much.


Dude, he got the "Hey! I remember that guy!" reaction when he appeared on the Titantron alongside Austin. It's called the Surprise Factor.


After that died down, the reactions he got were extremely light from then on. I wouldn't say he got No heat like ADR but it wasn't exactly something to write home about.

If the guy just knew how to talk on the mic BETTER, he would really *be* a Main-Eventer like many JoMo fans wished him to be.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jim Ross has 288,000 followers. Hulk Hogan has 218,000 followers. I guess that means Jim Ross is bigger and more popular than Hulk Hogan.


Correct!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, let's forget about the fact that Morrison has been in the WWE since 2005, and Bryans been here a year.


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

When the hell did the WWE turn into a social media popularity contest? Seriously it's like high school kids counting their hits on myspace. Every week on RAW, my twitter has more fans than your twitter.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Vic said:


> lol don't you hate it when people take this Facebook/Twitter follower shit so seriously.


Great brainwashing tool that twitter. It's just so silly it's beyond and above everything.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

John..I wish you best luck in your future endeaveours


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

iRox420 said:


> When the hell did the WWE turn into a social media popularity contest? Seriously it's like high school kids counting their hits on myspace. Every week on RAW, my twitter has more fans than your twitter.


You are expecting a 66 year old to "get" what twitter is


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Is that real?? Cause he's sure trashing a lot of people, more specifically, Cena.


I was going to say fake but Melina responded to him. So I'm not sure if it's fake and Melina got duped or if it's real.

Cliff Compton follows him also and he's one of the few who calls out fakes regularly.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jim Ross has 288,000 followers. Hulk Hogan has 218,000 followers. I guess that means Jim Ross is bigger and more popular than Hulk Hogan.


Well actually... honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if he was. Hogan's kind of a dick and is currently fucking up TNA, while Jim Ross always was, still is, and always will be, incredibly awesome.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I was going to say fake but Melina responded to him. So I'm not sure if it's fake and Melina got duped or if it's real.
> 
> Cliff Compton follows him also and he's one of the few who calls out fakes regularly.


can't expect anything from Melina's brain.



starship.paint said:


> maybe he'll return in a few years' time... two? Then I'll be out of the army and watching wrestling again =P


lol... a Morrison fan in army? your country is doomed!

just kidding.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

RealMelina Melina 
“@KatieeBrand: is this JoMos new account? @TheRealHennigan I wanted to make sure before following it”-That's a fake account. FAKE


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Remember when people were saying Jomo was the Shawn michaels of out generation? lol


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

dudeme13 said:


> Remember when people were saying Jomo was the Shawn michaels of out generation? lol


He still could be *shrugs* There's no point in dogging in the guy. Doesn't make you look cool.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

John Morrison’s future with WWE/TNA: 

“Upon further review, it might make more sense than many John Morrison fans think for John to step away from WWE now that his WWE contract has expired. John has had a few injuries that rest and physical therapy will help greatly. Plus, he’s free to enjoy the holidays. I can see John taking a few months, perhaps even a year, off, heal, recharge his batteries and then return to WWE. Of course the obvious question from many fans is when will Morrison turn up on another company’s wrestling, TV show? Personally, I don’t see that happening but that’s merely one guy’s opinion. John is a talented athlete and certainly wish him the best.”

From JR Blog


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


> John Morrison’s future with WWE/TNA:
> 
> “Upon further review, it might make more sense than many John Morrison fans think for John to step away from WWE now that his WWE contract has expired. John has had a few injuries that rest and physical therapy will help greatly. Plus, he’s free to enjoy the holidays. I can see John taking a few months, perhaps even a year, off, heal, recharge his batteries and then return to WWE. Of course the obvious question from many fans is when will Morrison turn up on another company’s wrestling, TV show? Personally, I don’t see that happening but that’s merely one guy’s opinion. John is a talented athlete and certainly wish him the best.”
> 
> From JR Blog


I mean, JR's probably right (per usual). 

JoMo is a WWE guy. He still has aspirations in the WWE. He's not going to burn his bridges or take any shot at burning them when he can heal up and be back in a few months.

His return also gives him the opportunity to come back as a fresh personality. I don't doubt he'll be working on his mic skills over his break.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ And that's the problem, though...Dalexian.

He's had HOW MANY *YEARS* to work on his Mic skills? And STILL he has made zero improvement(or at least improvement to the point where the WWE Execs think he *has* improved to the point where they let him speak on the Mic).


If he manages to do what he has failed to do for 7+ years while he's "away", More power to him. But if the last 7+ years are any indication, It's more likely I would have sex with Maryse in the near future.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Coming from one of the most hated posters in this forum(well..at least based on the comments by many in the RANTS forum. lol), I'll take that as a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that one. The one where Triple H says he resigned a guy when he was talking to Truth. And they died down? Um, what about the one in Cleveland where Berto squashed em or the SD from Mexico where Henry squashed em? I know his mic skills suck. I wont deny that. Thing is, the guy can get over without them. He proved it last year.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RiZE said:


> Not that one. The one where Triple H says he resigned a guy when he was talking to Truth. And they died down? Um, what about the one in Cleveland where Berto squashed em or the SD from Mexico where Henry squashed em? I know his mic skills suck. I wont deny that. Thing is, the guy can get over without them. He proved it last year.


When I said "they died down", I was referring to that particular night.


And the only people he's "Over" with are the females, IMO. That's about it.


----------

